# teaching: applying for a new job. when do I need to tell the head?



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't know if anyone can help as this is a fairly specific enquiry.

I am pretty happy at work, sort of, and was made head of dept last June, starting this September.

I saw a job on TES at a really prestigious school, and therefore that I feel will have bundles of competition, and thus not a huge chance of getting it.

My headteacher is scary. I am worried that if I tell her about applying, then she will make my life hell/stop any further progression if I don't get it. But I always thought you had to tell her, as you apply.

Can I wait to see if I am shortlisted? Is this unprofessional? Will she kill me and eat me? Will the other school seek references before telling me I am shortlisted?

Please help. To apply on time (due to some fairly intensive procrastinating) I have to apply tomorrow and I am stressing like a bastard.

Anyone been in this position? What should one do?

Thanks.


----------



## brix (Jan 20, 2010)

You don't have to tell her when you apply - you can ask them not to take up references at this time.  Obviously if you get an interview you will have to decide what to do then.

Resignation dates are here: http://tesfaq.brendenisteaching.com/jobseekers/resignations.htm

ETA PS I would apply and see what happens.  Good luck


----------



## sim667 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would tell her if you get offered it.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

brix said:


> You don't have to tell her when you apply - you can ask them not to take up references at this time.  Obviously if you get an interview you will have to decide what to do then.
> 
> Resignation dates are here: http://tesfaq.brendenisteaching.com/jobseekers/resignations.htm
> 
> ETA PS I would apply and see what happens.  Good luck



Thanks. So does a school generally tell you you're shortlisted and then contact her? I mean they wouldn't talk to the head before letting you know they were going to, would they?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

resignation for this term is 19.2.10 - friday of half term

'open up the window and jump into the blue'​
people largely determine our value by the value we place on ourselves

you have nothing to loose - if your head values you she may make you better offers and think more of you

if she doesn't value you then the sooner you start to move on the better

I'd apply AND tell her tomorrow - its usually standard practise in teaching and education in a way it isnt in other fields.

partly because its professional to ask permission to name a referee and partly because schools are tightly woven institutions - its good for managers to know who's in/out

different matter if there is poor practice or bullying then its every teacher for themselves and get out when you can.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 20, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> resignation for this term is 19.2.10 - friday of half term
> 
> 'open up the window and jump into the blue'​
> people largely determine our value by the value we place on ourselves
> ...



This is inspirational. I am going to print this off and put it on my wall. You go, Miss-Shelf!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2010)

just to reiterate, the head is petty, vindictive and not afraid to make people's lives an absolute misery.  my concern for milly molly is that telling her will certainly not go down well, and could easily be for nothing.

ftr, i've never told a head i was leaving at the application stage.

milly  - have you asked CB's advice?


----------



## brix (Jan 20, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Thanks. So does a school generally tell you you're shortlisted and then contact her? I mean they wouldn't talk to the head before letting you know they were going to, would they?



They would tell you first, then it would be up to you what to do next.

There should be a bit on the application form that says something along the lines of "Is it OK to take up references at this point?".  If not just make a note on the application form to that effect.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

brix said:


> They would tell you first, then it would be up to you what to do next.
> 
> There should be a bit on the application form that says something along the lines of "Is it OK to take up references at this point?".  If not just make a note on the application form to that effect.



No, there isn't! Should I put it on my letter, do you think? Sorry, I realise I am being a prat, but what Spangle says is very very true.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> just to reiterate, the head is petty, vindictive and not afraid to make people's lives an absolute misery.  my concern for milly molly is that telling her will certainly not go down well, and could easily be for nothing.
> 
> ftr, i've never told a head i was leaving at the application stage.
> 
> milly  - have you asked CB's advice?



fair point

if there is bad practice from management I've never felt the need to uphold professional courtesy back
do what you need to do Milly Molly

are you going to do it MM?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> just to reiterate, the head is petty, vindictive and not afraid to make people's lives an absolute misery.  my concern for milly molly is that telling her will certainly not go down well, and could easily be for nothing.
> 
> ftr, i've never told a head i was leaving at the application stage.
> 
> milly  - have you asked CB's advice?



CB, DK and LN said to tell her now!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

little_legs said:


> This is inspirational. I am going to print this off and put it on my wall. You go, Miss-Shelf!



it's Ian Broudies idea not mine



its been going through my head lately as I am making big changes including leaving a job

it helped


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> fair point
> 
> if there is bad practice from management I've never felt the need to uphold professional courtesy back
> do what you need to do Milly Molly
> ...



Thing is, it's not really from courtesy, but terror of doing the wrong thing and having to live with the shit.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just a suggestion (I'm not a teacher) but if/ when you tell your headteacher you could tell her that you're applying to that school and emphasize that you're not applying because you don't like it where you are, just because it's such a good job.  The chances are she'll be pleased that one of her staff are applying to somewhere prestigious and it won't be a problem.  Win win.


----------



## brix (Jan 20, 2010)

milly molly said:


> No, there isn't! Should I put it on my letter, do you think? Sorry, I realise I am being a prat, but what Spangle says is very very true.



Are you posting it or emailing it?  If posting I would put a post-it note over the referees section saying: please take references up only if I am shortlisted.

If I were emailing it I would put the same phrase in bold at the top of the referees section.

In both cases I would also say the same thing in the covering letter/email.

In my experience, although it's not normal, schools are pretty understanding about these things.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

I've lived through huge bullying scenes in more than one school

(sadly so common in education - but that's the subject of another dissertation)

you're probably in a union

its really hard to get sacked in education (well it used to be) hold that thought for your worse case scenario

there are always teaching jobs in london

there is a HUGE amount of fear contained in a lot of schools - when push comes to shove - ie MM doing the pushing - it may be slightly less (only slightly) fearsome than the fear of the thought of it?


ps what brix said about the application form


but you too really do know your school best

I learnt that some people I could never please, tame, work with, get appreciation from them, etc and I stopped and left


get out of there both of you when you can - you deserve to be in great jobs, sharing your talents with lively young people who need you and with teams that appreciate you.

and there's always teacher support line.  srsly.  they are great for supporting your well being.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2010)

milly molly said:


> CB, DK and LN said to tell her now!



really?

our DKA?

hmm.  maybe she's right...  but i don't see what it would achieve.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2010)

8115 said:


> Just a suggestion (I'm not a teacher) but if/ when you tell your headteacher you could tell her that you're applying to that school and emphasize that you're not applying because you don't like it where you are, just because it's such a good job.  The chances are she'll be pleased that one of her staff are applying to somewhere prestigious and it won't be a problem.  Win win.



i wish this were a likely outcome.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> i wish this were a likely outcome.



yes unfortuneatly a lot of schools have an unhealthy dose of terror at their heart


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 20, 2010)

Outside of teaching I don't think I've even heard of anyone telling their boss at the application stage - I'd think they were a bit mad if they did tbh. Is there a reason teaching would be different?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Outside of teaching I don't think I've even heard of anyone telling their boss at the application stage - I'd think they were a bit mad if they did tbh. Is there a reason teaching would be different?



Don't know why it runs like this. It just does. It's miserable.


----------



## ymu (Jan 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> i wish this were a likely outcome.


I suspect if it was, this thread would not exist.

G'luck MM.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> yes unfortuneatly a lot of schools have an unhealthy dose of terror at their heart


she's been brought in as a ruthless fast-track superhead with a mandate to get from 'satifactory' to 'outstanding' by next ofsted.  morale couldn't be much lower, and partly i'm dead jealous of milly for being able to leave (i probably don't have time, biologically, to start from scratch with maternity entitlements).


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

Here, by the way, is an example of a standard bit of communication (in response to asking whether a helper from a charity giving us money on a project who was popping in for a chat, could bring her baby) to demonstrate the level of positive communication.

"You know my views, I don’t think it’s especially appropriate but as this answer seems to be unacceptable to you, I suggest you go ahead"


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> she's been brought in as a ruthless fast-track superhead with a mandate to get from 'satifactory' to 'outstanding' by next ofsted.  morale couldn't be much lower, and partly i'm dead jealous of milly for being able to leave (i probably don't have time, biologically, to start from scratch with maternity entitlements).



 on all counts
and good luck with your biology


----------



## Me76 (Jan 20, 2010)

ooo Milly, exciting!

What happened when I was dealing with applications for the school from an office management point of view is that I definitely didn't take up references until someone was shortlisted, although, I do vaguely remember that if a head wasn't put down as a reference that raised suspicions.  I think putting the evil witch down as a referee but marking it that you do not want anything taken up unless shortlisted is fine.  You have covered your back then, but they probably wouldn't do it anyway.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 20, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Here, by the way, is an example of a standard bit of communication (in response to asking whether a helper from a charity giving us money on a project who was popping in for a chat, could bring her baby) to demonstrate the level of positive communication.
> 
> "You know my views, I don’t think it’s especially appropriate but as this answer seems to be unacceptable to you, I suggest you go ahead"



She sounds as emotionally disabled as my boss.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2010)

ooh, let me do one!

So she told me there was money in the IT budget that had been allocated to my department, and I replied with surprised thanks, but also to check that it wasn't the cash earmarked before she took over for a long-overdue interactive whiteboard installation.

"I had actually thought you would be pleased.  Spend the money by the end of next weekor i'll give it to someone else."


----------



## ymu (Jan 20, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Outside of teaching I don't think I've even heard of anyone telling their boss at the application stage - I'd think they were a bit mad if they did tbh. Is there a reason teaching would be different?


I've told mine *before* the application stage every time. But that's because I tend to resign on the spot rather than plan these things. Three times now. Fuck it - I always get another job, and it's sooooo much fun. Especially when I always have more than enough annual leave backed up to be able to clear my desk immediately and get paid a month's salary for not turning up ever again. 

Prolly wouldn't recommend this strategy to any proper grown-ups, mind.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

Tee hee. She is mental!!


----------



## Me76 (Jan 20, 2010)

kin ell!

More, more, help me feel that my boss isn't that bad!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 20, 2010)

ymu said:


> I've told mine *before* the application stage every time. But that's because I tend to resign on the spot rather than plan these things. Three times now. Fuck it - I always get another job, and it's sooooo much fun. Especially when I always have more than enough annual leave backed up to be able to clear my desk immediately and get paid a month's salary for not turning up ever again.
> 
> Prolly wouldn't recommend this strategy to any proper grown-ups, mind.



I can see the appeal if you are confident you can get another job.


----------



## brix (Jan 20, 2010)

I worked for a head once who refused to allow a colleague a day's paid absence to attend his own fathers funeral.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll also add that there is a lot more competition for teaching jobs than there used to be, lots of unemployed NQTs...

Add to that the fact that milly wants to apply to a really good school that most teachers would give their right lung to work at, and even though she is a brilliant, fantastic teacher who the kids adore and who gets great results... it's not a shoo-in.  Milly might have to work here for a lot longer.


----------



## ymu (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't you guys get too expensive (compared to fresh out of college types) to get a job anywhere else once you've got a few years experience? Or have they sorted out that idiocy by now?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

Forgot to say, she closed the door on me mid conversation earlier.


----------



## ymu (Jan 20, 2010)

Ah fuck it. Screw her over for the Ofsted inspection. Take the bitch down!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 20, 2010)

ymu said:


> Don't you guys get too expensive (compared to fresh out of college types) to get a job anywhere else once you've got a few years experience? Or have they sorted out that idiocy by now?


there's that too - tho it's less of an issue if you're a head of dept, and anyway, milly's relatively fresh out of college. (3 and a half years, iirc?)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 20, 2010)

ymu said:


> Ah fuck it. Screw her over for the Ofsted inspection. Take the bitch down!



this

or just get a better new job. 

tbf, you'd have to be bonkers to be a headteacher in the first place


----------



## ymu (Jan 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> there's that too - tho it's less of an issue if you're a head of dept, and anyway, milly's relatively fresh out of college. (3 and a half years, iirc?)


Was worrying more about you - not being able to move on just now. Although how it isn't possible to transfer maternity entitlements when you're a public servant moving on within the same sector is beyond me. That's appalling.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> there's that too - tho it's less of an issue if you're a head of dept, and anyway, milly's relatively fresh out of college. (3 and a half years, iirc?)



Yup, though it ain't for a HOD job. Which may make it even less likely I'll get it. Have taken advice from SH who agrees with you, pretty much. 

Anyways, have done it and am going to sleep on it AGAIN before I go mental.

I agree re ridiculousness of maternity thing. Though I wonder if we actually count as public sector because we work for an academy. We work for an ego-massage with some kids chucked in.

Weirdly, I just got a nice email saying thanks and nice one and stuff about stuff I'm doing. She must be drunk.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 1, 2014)

Apols for the thread necromancy.  Anyway, it's my turn to face this issue. Same head.  

Heartened by Scarlette 's not too vile experience, and bolstered by a massive web consensus, and the application saying explicitly that they take references prior to shortlisting, I spoke to the head today, and she was fine.  Bit fake in her "oh, that's a shame" reaction (she has been on courses and any display of feeling always looks a bit "learned"), but she didn't kill me and eat me.  


The problem is, she asked why I was applying and what was the position and what was the school...  and now I don't feel like I can just fire off loads of applications.  Cos the truth is, I do want out at almost any cost... But I didn't want to tell her that because our professional relationship is... Fragile.  And if I do end up staying (ridiculous competition for drama jobs right now due to 20% of school getting ebacc-happy and ditching the subject in last 2 years, plus also, I suspect my supporting statement wasn't quite right, plus, it's a newly created leadership position so they'll probably promote from within, plus, I have institutionalised academy insanity flowing through my professional veins now...)... Anyway, if I do stay, I don't want her to turn on me and make digs about my commitment or whatever. 

Which is pretty likely, and it could end up much worse.  

So, umm.   What should I dooo?   See her every time I apply for a job and pretend each one is an unmissable opportunity? Say nothing more and just hope that as reference requests come in she won't write something snitty about my not having professional courtesy?  Stop applying for jobs?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 1, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Apols for the thread necromancy.  Anyway, it's my turn to face this issue. Same head.
> 
> Heartened by Scarlette 's not too vile experience, and bolstered by a massive web consensus, and the application saying explicitly that they take references prior to shortlisting, I spoke to the head today, and she was fine.  Bit fake in her "oh, that's a shame" reaction (she has been on courses and any display of feeling always looks a bit "learned"), but she didn't kill me and eat me.
> 
> ...


 
Say nothing, its none of her business whether you're applying to other jobs, she's legally required to answer in a non biased manner.... So fuck her. I never tell my boss and I do quite often apply for jobs, but she does realise I want to be in HE, and I'm paid fuck all here, so she understands anyway.

I've sent a job application off, I'm hesitant to say its my dream job, because I bet I wont get it, but its pretty much my dream job.

Good luck!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 1, 2014)

from what you've said before about the situation in your school there isn't a lot you can do to pre-empt a likely reaction from senior managementand if you've can't keep them happy you can't keep them happy

could you level with her in a fashion and ask if she wants to be asked for every fresh application ?   This is, after all, new-job-alley in education when there's a lot of movement in a short space of time - there may be situations when a job advert arises over a holiday period for instance.

Given that she knows you want to go then the most she can hope out of this situation is that you go quickly so that she can get someone else in before the window closes for recruiting(if not for your specific post then to keep numbers of staff up) .  In that light she may be happier than you think to help you on your way
(and I don't mean cos of your performance and attitude in any way)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 1, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Say nothing, its none of her business whether you're applying to other jobs, she's legally required to answer in a non biased manner.... So fuck her. I never tell my boss and I do quite often apply for jobs, but she does realise I want to be in HE, and I'm paid fuck all here, so she understands anyway.
> 
> I've sent a job application off, I'm hesitant to say its my dream job, because I bet I wont get it, but its pretty much my dream job.
> 
> Good luck!


are you in education sim667?   Most schools leaders I know expect to be asked beforehand for a reference and most interviewers take up a reference before interview unlike many other fields outside education


----------



## sim667 (Apr 1, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> are you in education sim667?   Most schools leaders I know expect to be asked beforehand for a reference and most interviewers take up a reference before interview unlike many other fields outside education



Yes I am.

I put my old boss as my main reference though and my current boss second, so they'll ask my old boss then only ask my current boss if I get the offer, so essentially only if I'm going to burn my bridges anyway.

It normally has a tickbox saying "may we contact this referee prior to interview" too.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 1, 2014)

I thing schools have edged differently, Sim. What you say was true in the past, and I'm sure still is in colleges, but I read a lot of recent articles, and the tick box thing has pretty much gone now, with a universal expectation  that references are taken prior to shortlisting and one must be your current head.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 1, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I thing schools have edged differently, Sim. What you say was true in the past, and I'm sure still is in colleges, but I read a lot of recent articles, and the tick box thing has pretty much gone now, with a universal expectation  that references are taken prior to shortlisting and one must be your current head.



So scare teachers by making them concerned that they have to let their management know any time the apply for another job. But then work them into the ground.

I seriously don't know how any of you's deal with working in schools


----------



## Thora (Apr 1, 2014)

She'd be pretty foolish to write something about you lacking professional courtesy - she can't just put anything in a reference unless she can back it up.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2014)

Fancy moving into HE spanglechick ?

http://jobs.trovit.co.uk/index.php/...turer/origin.2/section.1/section_type.1/pop.1


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd be straight up. If you make further applications in the next few months do you need to approach her, does it need to be verbal or will an email suffice. 

From what teachers say on here it can't be a rare occurance these days, multiple applications?


----------



## treefrog (Apr 1, 2014)

I told my AP that I am actively seeking new employment and would keep him informed of any applications that I made as they'd be contacting him as my reference. Thankfully he knows why and is very supportive


----------



## chilango (Apr 1, 2014)

FWIW in the literally hundreds of teaching jobs I've applied for over the years very, very, very few have approached referees prior to shortlisting. Most IME have either prior to interview or post-interview. I've even been appointed  "subject to references".

Most of these were not State Schools though....


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 1, 2014)

Thora said:


> She'd be pretty foolish to write something about you lacking professional courtesy - she can't just put anything in a reference unless she can back it up.



The example I read in the TES quoted something like "_"I was surprised to receive your request for a reference for Joan Smith, as she has not afforded me the courtesy of telling me that she was applying for another post, nor asking for my agreement to be her referee."  _Which wouldn't be inaccurate.



cesare said:


> Fancy moving into HE spanglechick ?
> 
> http://jobs.trovit.co.uk/index.php/cod.frame/url.http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jobs.ac.uk%2Fjob%2FAIH304%2Flecturer-in-drama-theatre-and-performance-studies%2F/id_ad.1msdBe14u1p/what_d.further education drama lecturer/origin.2/section.1/section_type.1/pop.1



I don't have the experience of qualifications, really.  If I ever got time to an MA, then maybe - but actually, i really like working with younger teenagers.



Plumdaff said:


> I'd be straight up. If you make further applications in the next few months do you need to approach her, does it need to be verbal or will an email suffice.
> 
> From what teachers say on here it can't be a rare occurance these days, multiple applications?



Thing is, this is the season.  It will all happen in the next six weeks, because if i don't give notice by the end of May, I can't leave til Xmas (standard, nay, universal primary/secondary education practice and has been since the dawn of time).  So the notifications may well be coming thick and fast.  I find actually speaking to this person very intimidating...  it took me three working days and two attempts today to go through with it.  But I wonder that email isn't courteous enough.



chilango said:


> FWIW in the literally hundreds of teaching jobs I've applied for over the years very, very, very few have approached referees prior to shortlisting. Most IME have either prior to interview or post-interview. I've even been appointed  "subject to references".
> 
> Most of these were not State Schools though....



And I would imagine, mostly not recently.  Seven years ago when I applied for this job, I asked for my employer to be contacted after interview.  But things have apparently changed.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 1, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Thing is, this is the season.  It will all happen in the next six weeks, because if i don't give notice by the end of May, I can't leave til Xmas (standard, nay, universal primary/secondary education practice and has been since the dawn of time).  So the notifications may well be coming thick and fast.  I find actually speaking to this person very intimidating...  it took me three working days and two attempts today to go through with it.  But I wonder that email isn't courteous enough.


  If you asked her in person for one job do you think that asking her for the possibility about other references could be done by email?

remember that if you do go for another job then you'll hopefully be accepting somewhere where staff are more sane and any reference shenanigans could be explained away - especially if you had an email along the lines of
_Dear boss

thank you for agreeing to supply a reference for the position I am applying for.

If I were to apply for any other posts in the near future will you agree to be my referee for those applications?

yours etc
super spangles_

If she then got shirty you'd have the email that proved she'd agreed to be a referee (at least for the first application) which could be shared with future potential employees as proof that you asked

ps Spangles - a wonderful new job opportunity is winging its way to you - in the very near future you will be working somewhere that is much more suitable for you - take this from someone who has escaped a hellish situation x


----------



## chilango (Apr 1, 2014)

spanglechick about 120 in the last 2 years. I always indicate that I'm happy for them to contact referees prior to shortlisting too.

I guess it's a lot to do with the amount of competition for posts. Posts I've been applying for typically get a couple of hundred applicants with (I've been told) upwards of 60 "appointable" candidates. They're not going to contact all those referees. They'll have a big cull before taking anything further.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 1, 2014)

She, like all the SLT managing those schools, sounds batshit. She'll probably therefore want to get rid of an outstanding teacher and will therefore happily give you decent references. 

I think once you've asked once, the fact that you're looking for a job and might make other applications is implicit. But if you're worried, work it into an email (as  others have said) that asks if it will be ok in the future to name her.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 1, 2014)

I will never understand the thought processes of management in schools.  Never.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Thing is, this is the season.  It will all happen in the next six weeks, because if i don't give notice by the end of May, I can't leave til Xmas (standard, nay, universal primary/secondary education practice and has been since the dawn of time).


 
If you do get a job offer outside of this period though, and give them notice, what are they really going to do?

If I were in your shoes and I got an offer outside of the "notice giving period", I'd be courteous and give them the notice anyway, and if they played up about I'd just go. Certainly the FE always has stuff like that going on. If I get a job offer now, I'd be asking the new job to start me in september, but if they couldn't I'd go now.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 2, 2014)

School teaching has set notice periods, 3 times a year. You can't give notice whenever you want.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 2, 2014)

nagapie said:


> School teaching has set notice periods, 3 times a year. You can't give notice whenever you want.


Well, you can - they might just get a bit arsey about it. I think technically the notice period is 2 months. I've certainly known people go at other times - and not always with the blessing of the school. I've already alerted my SLT that if I get offered a job outside teaching with an immediate start that I'd expect to be released from my contract. Tbh that would help them just now anyway so I can't see them enforcing a notice period - and the way I feel I'd be extremely likely to tell them where to go anyway


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 2, 2014)

The received wisdom is that you'd only do it if you never wanted to work in teaching again and didn't need a reference for anything else.  I don't think I would consider employing a teacher who didn't honour the standard notice period in their last job.  It's ruinous for the students who will almost certainly end up with a supply teacher.  Absolutely unprofessional and irresponsible.  

I have occasionally worked with teachers who have been released from their contracts due to family emergencies etc (partner dying in an accident which left two kids seriously disabled was one case), but in getting on for 20 yrs I've never heard of someone just refusing to honour the term deposit.  I believe it happens, but it's extreme.  

I am absolutely certain that no school would employ you if they were aware you'd done it in order to take the job.


----------



## chilango (Apr 2, 2014)

things are changing though.

a big pool of "reserve labour" in teaching means that at any given point in a term schools are far more likely to be able to appoint credible teachers.

increasing use of agencies and temp contracts is eroding the traditional "loyalty/responsibility" that teachers have towards their schools.

adopting the ethos of "the business world" is starting to cut both ways IME.


----------

